# Copiar una hoja a otra y eliminar filas en blanco automaticamente



## rodrigo74 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hola que tal, tengo una duda de como establecer alguna formula que me ayude a que, de una hoja original que tiene algunas filas en blanco se copien a otra hoja eliminandolas automaticamente, mucho agredecere la ayuda!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 4, 2008)

Hacer eso por medio de fórmulas sería bastante complicado.  Sería mucho más fácil por medio de VBA. ¿Usar VBA es una posibilidad?


----------



## rodrigo74 (Feb 6, 2008)

Si, es verdad, ya encontre la solucion, muchas gracias!.



Greg Truby said:


> Hacer eso por medio de fórmulas sería bastante complicado. Sería mucho más fácil por medio de VBA. ¿Usar VBA es una posibilidad?


----------



## rodrigo74 (Feb 7, 2008)

Aqui esta donde lo encontre para aquellos que tengan la misma duda. Saludos.

http://www.theexceladdict.com/_t/t031008.htm
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/VBACode.htm


----------

